# Chicken breed ideas!



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We bought chickens last year but I think they were older than we were told and so we want to start fresh. We have had Americanas and Rhode Islands but I would like some prettier looking chickens. Any ideas there are so many out there! I like the ones with feathers on there feet. The kids love the different colored eggs! Also any recommendations where to order on line, or should I call my local feed store?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I always buy from either on-line or TSC I looove my golden commits they are a wonderful layer,they start young and with a little light will lay into their 4 yr. they are not good for eating are apparently not good mothers,I don't know because I don't have a rooster. Everyone here has a thing about not wanting to eat fertilized eggs  but I have basically no health problems with them. I let them free range and I thought I would lose more than I do,but they are very hardy!


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

seren,
what are you needs? Do you just want pretty birds, or eggs, or meat, or a dual purpose bird? I'm a pretty huge poultry fan, and we have around 60 birds (chickens, turkeys, ducks, and geese) Once you tell me what you like, I'll throw you some ideas.

I personally have silkies, amazingly soft gently pets, very small, excellent sitters and mothers for the other birds. These are only fair layers of small white eggs. They have black skin, and their feathers appear to be fur. 

I also have Black Copper Marans, pretty good layers of dark chocolate brown eggs. A striking black chickens with red highlights, but the egg color is their most known feature. Very unusual.

I have Brahmas, they get to be HUGE birds, and come in striking colors, with feather feet. They are fair layers, but excellent sized meat birds when done producing.

My largest flock is a heritage bunch of mottled Javas. They are good layers of brown eggs, and they are black with white spots all over. They get to a large size, but are slow to mature. Friendly and attractive.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Buff Orpingtons are sturdy birds and good layers. If you like feathered Light Brahmas are really nice birds. Auracanas are prolific layers and are very friendly. I have to say though that i loved my Buffs they are broody hens, lay through the winter and are hardy friendly birds that are beautiful to look at. I will post two pics of mine for you. I got them from Townline hatchery. Cheaper prices but healthy chicks.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Araucanas usually have some pretty colors in them and they lay green eggs, which is pretty cool! They don't have feathered feet, but they have the puffy cheeks or the 'beard' which looks pretty unique and neat.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

You may wanna check out your local sale barn..>> you will be able to tell healthy birds from sickly..Our local sale barn has had a state agent steadily inspecting ALL animals..If any birds, goats, turkeys, etc. appear to be sick they will make the seller take back EVERYTHING that they bought to the sale PERIOD! They have really cracked down here in georgia in the last year! They last birds i purchased from our local sale barn were healthy , thriving birds! I have all kinds of chickens an i like the game birds the best,,


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

I like Cochin Bantams and Frizzle Cochin bantams. Gentle little birds, but if you breed them, don't breed a Frizzle to a Frizzle. (you will get some bald ones!) Breeding a smooth feather to a frizzle feather will result in some smooths and some frizzles.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Our favorite egg colors here are the really dark brown! Welsummers & Marans for those. I added a cpl links of what I think are the most beautiful & I have in my coop.

Blue Andalusian 
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...G&biw=1366&bih=643&sei=VenyUNK-AumP2gWphoCoAQ

Speckled Sussex
https://www.google.com/search?um=1&...4.196.2128.8j12.20.0...0.0...1c.1.Wlze_1VS1oU

Welsummer 
https://www.google.com/search?um=1&....0.0.103.302.1j2.3.0...0.0...1c.1.GNWhpv5B2PY

Anything "Splashed" Especially Cochins
https://www.google.com/search?um=1&....225.1135.2j7j1.10.0...0.0...1c.1.8D8wwY4aYag


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We want good layers I would like them to be laying fairly quickly. There are so many breeds I get loat. We get very hot here in the summer and pretty cold during winter so I need chickens that are sturdy.
We loved the dark brown layers and the spotted.
Don't the bantam varieties lay small eggs?
Not ready to do meat birds but what breed would u recommend?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

seren said:


> We want good layers I would like them to be laying fairly quickly. There are so many breeds I get loat. We get very hot here in the summer and pretty cold during winter so I need chickens that are sturdy.
> We loved the dark brown layers and the spotted.
> Don't the bantam varieties lay small eggs?
> Not ready to do meat birds but what breed would u recommend?


I'm known as the crazy chicken lady in my neck. Lol!! We're up in Wisconsin so I have to keep the weather in mind also. I own a rainbow flock myself as I have pinpointed which breeds I like, in addition to what my spring customers desire too. The egg colors I get (NO white allowed-white layers are culled): 
Cream
Pink
Green 
Blue
Mottled brown
Choco brown
Beige









Cream, pink, mottled brown, blue, cocoa (lighting is odd but they are very dark), an green in the order left to right.

I have purebred Ameraucana in black, blue, and splash, Ameraucana crosses (maran and cochin), barred rock, Cochin bantams in red, buff, and splash, one ex-show barred rock bantam, Orpington in blue, black, and lavender, as well as some Olive layers I made crossing Ameraucana and Maran.

My Roos that cover are Purebred Ameraucana-most dominant, white Cochin bantam (that carries the frizzle gene), and one barred rock bantam.

My project pen has Orpington hens with the Cochin bantam rooster. Hoping to get some feather legged Orps.

Anyway, I would suggest a flock of Standard Cochins and Black Copper Marans for you. From the sound of things you want large pretty eggs, and pretty birds. The BCM will supply you with a range of cocoa brown eggs (depending on who your choice breeder is, the French standard cocoa color or the deep rich "American standard" brown egg a few shades darker than the browns you normally see). Both breeds have feathered legs. Cochins come in all sorts of colors. My favorites are lemon blue, lemon cuckoo, blue, or splash, but you can choose from a huge diversity of colors. All chickens are super friendly so long as you handle them accordingly as chicks. We work all our chicks daily-and handle all adults on a regular basis.

Yes bantams lay smaller eggs, but they're smaller too which allows you to have more in a small space. Less feed, etc.

For meat varieties I like to raise Cornish rock. If not available, I like to raise dual purpose breeds.

Hopefully answered all questions?


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> I'm known as the crazy chicken lady in my neck. Lol!! We're up in Wisconsin so I have to keep the weather in mind also. I own a rainbow flock myself as I have pinpointed which breeds I like, in addition to what my spring customers desire too. The egg colors I get (NO white allowed-white layers are culled):
> Cream
> Pink
> Green
> ...


You did completely! Think you so much! Where would I order these online?? So many places and I am totally lost...


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Our favorite egg colors here are the really dark brown! Welsummers & Marans for those. I added a cpl links of what I think are the most beautiful & I have in my coop.
> 
> Blue Andalusian
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...G&biw=1366&bih=643&sei=VenyUNK-AumP2gWphoCoAQ
> ...


Where would you order these on line?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Best to contact breeders, however I have used Welp Hatchery and Murray McMurray successfully. Can always try the backyard chicken website for breeders!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Murray McMurtry has been good to me. If you go on there web site you can get a free mail order catalog that will tell you all about each breed with pictures. 
Also they offer many variety packs, if you are looking for fancy egg layers they send you 2-3 of each kind. 

I have amaracanas lay the blue green and some times pink eggs the birds can be many different colors, the eggs I'm getting are a on the small size but the girls are still young 

I also have Marans blue, blue splash and black copper, they lay a large extra extra dark brown or speckled egg. They seem to do well in the Texas heat and in the winter, you can get clean legged or feather legged. There the only breed that paints the egg you can actually wash the color off. 

But my favorites are the dark Brahmas they are a strikingly beautiful large chicken. Feather legged 
Decent layer of large brown eggs and are great setter/mothers I am partial to the laced marking. 
Pic is of 2 dark brahma hens 

Second pic eggs from black copper Marans


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would highly recommend trying this website, you don't have to buy from them, but it is another option too, as they have a much smaller requirement number to order:

http://www.mypetchicken.com/chicken-breeds/which-breed-is-right-for-me.aspx

Most hatchery stock birds, Welp's, McMurray, Ideal, etc, their chicks start laying around 5 - 6 months and most of them have been bred to be a decent layer, laying 5 days a week for about a year to year and a half, then they start fading fast. Breeder birds usually start laying around 8 - 9 months, but are much more hit and miss on the laying, but lay for a longer period of time. I love my cochins, cute, quirky personalities, but because of the feather feet, they are dirty birds, their pen is always wet, if it rained and they drag everything around.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

littlegoatgirl said:


> Araucanas usually have some pretty colors in them and they lay green eggs, which is pretty cool! They don't have feathered feet, but they have the puffy cheeks or the 'beard' which looks pretty unique and neat.


The birds you are referring to are called Easter Eggers, and are often mislabeled as Araucanas and Ameraucanas. I keep true, purebred Araucanas, and they are a much different bird. Araucanas, in the United States, do not possess beards and muffs, but rather, ear tufts. They are also rumpless, they are born without a tailbone, literally.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

seren said:


> Where would you order these on line?


I usually order from Ideal Poultry but Murry Mcmurray & Meyer are decent hatcheries. I like Ideal because they let you split up orders into more birds with no fee.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> The birds you are referring to are called Easter Eggers, and are often mislabeled as Araucanas and Ameraucanas. I keep true, purebred Araucanas, and they are a much different bird. Araucanas, in the United States, do not possess beards and muffs, but rather, ear tufts. They are also rumpless, they are born without a tailbone, literally.


this is the way I understood it.

Real pure bread araucanas are rumples and have ear tufts. They lay blue eggs only. 
I have not been able to find any standard true rumples araucanas. I'm told they exist but here in Texas I only find bantams.

The ameraucanas have beards and muffs with full tail. They will lay blue but normally lay a more green in color egg. 
every Easter egger I have seen look identical to what I have always known as a ameraucanas I assumed that was just a nick name that stuck.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> this is the way I understood it.
> 
> Real pure bread araucanas are rumples and have ear tufts. They lay blue eggs only.
> I have not been able to find any standard true rumples araucanas. I'm told they exist but here in Texas I only find bantams.
> ...


Yep, you've understood correctly! Easter Eggers are kinda the hatchery take on those breeds, and hatcheries breed for mass production and egg laying ability, not breed standards. A lot do look like Ameraucanas, but EEs have no standards, while Ameraucanas definitely do. Doesn't make EEs bad at all! It means there is a lot more variation among them, you can have any color, comb, egg color, etc. without having to worry about it.

I think there are some Texas based Araucana people. But I have misplaced my Araucana Club of America roster list.

Just for fun and to provide a visual, this is a pullet on mine that I'd consider show quality. She is a large fowl bird, black, double tufted, and rumpless. Her comb and leg color are correct. She is almost at point of lay, so soon enough I'll know how blue her egg is.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> Yep, you've understood correctly! Easter Eggers are kinda the hatchery take on those breeds, and hatcheries breed for mass production and egg laying ability, not breed standards. A lot do look like Ameraucanas, but EEs have no standards, while Ameraucanas definitely do. Doesn't make EEs bad at all! It means there is a lot more variation among them, you can have any color, comb, egg color, etc. without having to worry about it.
> 
> I think there are some Texas based Araucana people. But I have misplaced my Araucana Club of America roster list.
> 
> Just for fun and to provide a visual, this is a pullet on mine that I'd consider show quality. She is a large fowl bird, black, double tufted, and rumpless. Her comb and leg color are correct. She is almost at point of lay, so soon enough I'll know how blue her egg is.


That is a beautiful bird. 
I would love to have some standard araucanas 
Just yard birds for fun and eggs I don't need show quality for that. I love the tufts and rumps. 
I've just never found any standards only bantams.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Henderson's chicken breed chart has a wealth of information on lots of breeds! http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenderson/chooks/chooks.html
JaLyn, I too LOOOOOOVE my Buffs! :hi5:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> The birds you are referring to are called Easter Eggers, and are often mislabeled as Araucanas and Ameraucanas. I keep true, purebred Araucanas, and they are a much different bird. Araucanas, in the United States, do not possess beards and muffs, but rather, ear tufts. They are also rumpless, they are born without a tailbone, literally.


YOu are so correct but i'm guilty of calling em that too..probably because half the places sell them call them that..but yes she is def right.
I miss my chickens..


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Henderson's chicken breed chart has a wealth of information on lots of breeds! http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenderson/chooks/chooks.html
> JaLyn, I too LOOOOOOVE my Buffs! :hi5:


Thank you the chart is awsome!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Easter Eggers are a hatchery mix breed that lay blue, green, pink, or khaki. This "breed" can be any mix of anything really. It's also what I sell my Ameraucana Maran crosses as. EEs are also broken down by color. Pink layer, olive layer (which are my crosses), blue (usually a direct descendant of Ameraucana or Araucana). 

Araucana are tufted, which is a flap of skin by the ear. The tuft gene is lethal when homozygous. Every standard Araucana breeder will have tufts, and nontufts. They don't have a tail (literally). No beards. Many people claiming they have this breed really have a mix and lack the knowledge of breed standards, and most do not lay a true blue egg. This breed was one I was looking into but decided I didn't like the rumpless look. 

Ameraucana are my passion and my pride. These are NOT allowed to have ear tufts. They are required to wear muffs and a beard. The fuller the better. The face should be mostly hidden. Ameraucanas have to have slate legs and lay a true blue color. My favorite colors are blue and brown red. 

As a general rule of thumb, CL people do not usually know if they in fact have purebred Araucana or Ameraucana. Always assume (in this case) that they are EEs until you know for sure. Another helpful hint is one a breeder in Texas pointed out: "If a 'breeder' spells Ameraucana any other way than the breed standard they do not even know what they have. Why believe someone if they can't even spell what they're selling correctly?" It rings true!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> Easter Eggers are a hatchery mix breed that lay blue, green, pink, or khaki. This "breed" can be any mix of anything really. It's also what I sell my Ameraucana Maran crosses as. EEs are also broken down by color. Pink layer, olive layer (which are my crosses), blue (usually a direct descendant of Ameraucana or Araucana).
> 
> Araucana are tufted, which is a flap of skin by the ear. The tuft gene is lethal when homozygous. Every standard Araucana breeder will have tufts, and nontufts. They don't have a tail (literally). No beards. Many people claiming they have this breed really have a mix and lack the knowledge of breed standards, and most do not lay a true blue egg. This breed was one I was looking into but decided I didn't like the rumpless look.
> 
> ...


Definitely an excellent, information filled post! Very cool that you keep the real deal Ameraucanas!


----------

